# Is lm_sensors working on a Dell Inspiron 6000?

## kueitao

Hi all,

Is lm_sensors working on a Dell Inspiron 6000 with Linux suspend2-2.6.19-r1? Has this machine got any hardware sensor manageable with lm_sensors?

The following is the output from /usr/sbin/lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

03:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 0 :Cool: 

03:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

03:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

These are the relevant enabled kernel options:

# I2C support

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

# I2C Algorithms

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

# I2C Hardware Bus support

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

In addition I have also enabled (as modules) both the "Hardware Monitoring" and (indiscriminatelly) all the "Sensor Chips" supports.

Anyway "sensor-detect" returns without detecting any sensor.

Thanks in advance to any of you who will reply.

fabio

----------

## broken_chaos

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> Anyway "sensor-detect" returns without detecting any sensor.

 

If it doesn't detect any sensors, there's a good chance that there aren't any sensors... >90% chance there aren't sensors, I'd think.

----------

## BitJam

Some people have been able to use i8kutils on their Inspiron 6000's.  Others have said it doesn't work for them.  I use them in combination with i8krellm on my Inspiron 8200 and find them very useful for monitoring the temperature and controlling the fans.

----------

## kueitao

 *broken_chaos wrote:*   

>  *kueitao wrote:*   Anyway "sensor-detect" returns without detecting any sensor. 
> 
> If it doesn't detect any sensors, there's a good chance that there aren't any sensors... >90% chance there aren't sensors, I'd think.

 

This is exactly what I was afraid of...

Thanks.

fabio

----------

## kueitao

 *BitJam wrote:*   

> Some people have been able to use i8kutils on their Inspiron 6000's.  Others have said it doesn't work for them.  I use them in combination with i8krellm on my Inspiron 8200 and find them very useful for monitoring the temperature and controlling the fans.

 

I have used i8kutils too, but I hoped that a one year old machine would embedd some more sophisticated hardware sensors. 

I didn't know of that i8krellm... I see that the package is just a shared library (/usr/lib/gkrellm2/plugins/i8krellm.so). Which client applications do make use of that library?

Thanks.

fabio de francesco

----------

## BitJam

```

app-admin/gkrellm

     Available versions:  1.2.13 2.2.5 2.2.9-r1 ~2.2.10

     Homepage:            http://www.gkrellm.net/

     Description:         Single process stack of various system monitors
```

----------

## amaroc

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> I have used i8kutils too, but I hoped that a one year old machine would embedd some more sophisticated hardware sensors. 

 

lm_sensors does not work for this laptop. Dell uses a special hw&sw-interface. The api has been reverse-engeneered and this is where all the linux&win-monitor-tools for the i6k&i8k are based on. 

I've played with the sources a little bit hoping that some more information other then fan-status can be retrieved - no joy though.

However, you don't need anything special to get e.g.

```
 ~ $ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/temperature && cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state

temperature:             45 C

present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          charged

present rate:            1 mA

remaining capacity:      7200 mAh

present voltage:         12564 mV
```

KDE kicker monitors cpu-clock and temperature graphically, battery status comes via klaptop. For me it's sufficient information. 

So the only benefit of i8k is fan-status and -control. Maybe this is also of interest for you.

----------

